# Hab jetzt auch einen



## ziemlicherneuling (6. Apr. 2009)

Hallöchen Miniteichianer und -innen. Wollt euch nur mal meinen Mini zeigen. Das ich sowas in meinem Garten habe, habe ich auch nur durch Zufall und zwar beim Herunterschneiden des Pampasgrases bemerkt. naja whl wiedermal mal ein fall von unzureichender Kommunikation in der Ehe :crazy. es sind irgendwie vier Kammern. In zwei habe ich __ Sumpfdotterblume und anderes - zwei sind noch frei, was könnte denn da rein? Achja an dieser Stelle im garten dürfte es richtig heiß werden... für Seerosne ist es nicht tief genug..

so noch schnell ein Bildchen, dann müssen die Gören endlich ins Bett geworfen werden

Grüße von eva


----------



## robsig12 (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

Hallo,
ja für Seerosen dürfte es zu klein sein. Die würden wenn überhaupt auch den Winter nicht überstehen, da die bis zu einer Tiefe von ca. 80 -90 cm erfrieren werden. Sumpflilien sind sehr schön und überstehen auch den Winter. Verbreiten sich auch sehr schnell, wenn es Ihnen gefällt. Übrigens, 3000 Liter sollten da nicht reingehen? Oder hast Du noch einen Teich. (Steht so in Deinem Avantar)


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

Hallo Robsig ¿ (Ironie),
ja ne die 3000 gelten für den anderen Teich und müssten eigentlich längst auf die tatsächlichen 3500 l geändert werden. In dieses Ding passen ungefähr 4 Gießkannen rein. Keine Ahnung wieviel das ist. An __ Iris hab ich auch gedacht.. eine ist ja schon drin.

Gruß Eva


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

Hallo Eva.

Wie tief ist denn das Teichlein?
Es gibt Seerosen, die sind so winzig, das glaubt man(n) kaum.


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

Wo kriegt man diese Mini-Seerosen? Schaut toll aus!


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

Hi.

Ich habe meine letztes Jahr da gekauft.
Sie blühte schon im ersten Jahr.

Wenn Du mit dem lateinischen Namen und Google suchst, findest Du sicherlich noch andere Bezugsquellen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*



Annett schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich habe meine letztes Jahr da gekauft.
> Sie blühte schon im ersten Jahr.
> ...



Danke, dann geh ich mal auf die Suche, 18,40 € Versandkosten sind mir dann doch etwas zu viel!


----------



## Christine (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

Tja, das ist das Problem, wenn man in Österreich wohnt. Aber es gibt bestimmt auch Händler bei Euch.

Guck mal *hier z.B.* Vielleicht hat ja auch Helmut noch einen Tipp.


----------



## Digicat (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

[OT]Servus Suni

Leider habe ich auch nur den Link den Annett gepostet hat.
Den Anbieter kann ich Dir aber empfehlen, habe selbst drei Mini-Seerosen von Ihm, und die €uros sind sehr gut angelegt . Beeile dich aber, die Mini-Seerosen sind meist sehr schnell vergriffen.

Eine davon kannst [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/31/]Hier[/URL] sehen, aus diesem Thema.

Frohe Ostern [/OT]


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

Frohe Ostern,
ach ja so eine Seerose wäre was. Aber leider sind diese Kammern dermaßen mini - gerade mal so groß wie ein größerer Blumentopf und ca 20 - 25 cm tief. Wenn man da noch Substrat dazupackt, ist eigentlich der Wasserspiegel schon erreicht . Schaun mer mal...
Eva


----------



## Dachfrosch (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Tja, das ist das Problem, wenn man in Österreich wohnt. Aber es gibt bestimmt auch Händler bei Euch.
> 
> Guck mal *hier z.B.* Vielleicht hat ja auch Helmut noch einen Tipp.



Ich hab hier in der Nähe ein Teichgeschäft, muss ich nach den Feiertagen gleich mal schauen, vielleicht haben die ja so Minis!


----------



## Digicat (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

Servus Suni

Meinst du diesen Händler 

Die Gärtnerei, wo auch das obige Teichzubehörgeschäft untergebracht ist, hat aber leider nur Standard-Wasserpflanzen , aber dafür Raritäten der Hostas (__ Funkien) . Auch sonst eine tolle Staudengärtnerei . Wenn sie doch von mir zu Hause etwas Näher liegen würde .

Kannst ja mal vorbei schauen, ist ja ein Katzensprung von Dir.


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hab jetzt auch einen*

Ich hab das hier gemeint:
http://www.teichfolie-teichfolien.at/index.html - aber jetzt stöber ich mich mal durch deinen Link


----------

